# pics



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't think I have ever posted any pics before, so this is an experiment( especially since the pics came from my phone to the pc). This is what I love to do, transfer old plaster walls( 1920 in this case) to paper.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

It actually worked!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the twenty first century
Crazy isn't it.
Old school work over the net in a nano second. Looks good


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've seen better. :jester: :whistling2:

In all seriousness, I really respect a good wallpaper guy. That's a special skill set that I'll never get the hang (pun intended) of.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice Chris :thumbsup:

But the pattern is upside down :whistling2:


men see spades, women see hearts


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> Nice Chris :thumbsup:
> 
> But the pattern is upside down :whistling2:
> 
> ...


 ROFL... I never get tired of that joke!!



:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Underdog said:


> ROFL... I never get tired of that joke!!
> 
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


I do:yes:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work Chris!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice

ya know, I've heard and used the term "busy as a...." but I've never asked:

Is it possible to hang paper with one arm?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Very nice
> 
> ya know, I've heard and used the term "busy as a...." but I've never asked:
> 
> Is it possible to hang paper with one arm?


it sure wouldn't be as easy as painting, I would say no


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I see you have that 3' tall outside corner molding on your old buildings up there too. Never did care for it. Thought it was a regional thing.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

driftweed said:


> I see you have that 3' tall outside corner molding on your old buildings up there too. Never did care for it. Thought it was a regional thing.


they are a real pain, for sure


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Most of ours are driven in with 16p nails, and half a tube of caulk filling in the failing plaster...Then they ask if you can fix that. Yeah, with more caulk

Then you take it off and half the wall comes with it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Very nice
> 
> ya know, I've heard and used the term "busy as a...." but I've never asked:
> 
> Is it possible to hang paper with one arm?


Can't remember if I actually met him, but in the 70's the HO of a house we were painting said her hall was hung by one - looking at the hall, we determined he was a one armed bandit.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

driftweed said:


> Most of ours are driven in with 16p nails, and half a tube of caulk filling in the failing plaster...Then they ask if you can fix that. Yeah, with more caulk
> 
> Then you take it off and half the wall comes with it.


all the above:thumbup:


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> Very nice
> 
> ya know, I've heard and used the term "busy as a...." but I've never asked:
> 
> Is it possible to hang paper with one arm?


Yes it is. Back in the 90's one of my dads guys broke his collar bone. Arm in a sling couldn't use it at all. Never took a day off.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I don't think I have ever posted any pics before, so this is an experiment( especially since the pics came from my phone to the pc). This is what I love to do, transfer old plaster walls( 1920 in this case) to paper.


Funny I instantly thought the same thing when I saw the thread title. 

Looks great to my untrained eye. :thumbsup:


----------

